# Dallas Mccarver has died!!!!



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Don't know much more but this is horrendous news!

View attachment IMG_0682.JPG


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

100% legit too. No one knows how yet.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Only yesterday I was watching a vlog of his online, the mans a freak.

Sad news!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Endomorph84 said:


> Only yesterday I was watching a vlog of his online, the mans a freak.
> 
> Sad news!


 That's what everyone is saying mate, seemed fine yesterday.

Let's face it, everyone is gonna blame his size which is a shame. Be interesting to hear what Palumbo has to say.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

View attachment IMG_0685.JPG


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> That's what everyone is saying mate, seemed fine yesterday.
> 
> Let's face it, everyone is gonna blame his size which is a shame. Be interesting to hear what Palumbo has to say.


 Or the gear related rumors?!


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Indeed, it is a sad news and a reminder that life is precious.

Condolences to his family and may he rest in peace.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Earlier this year at Arnold Classics 2017


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Endomorph84 said:


> Or the gear related rumors?!


 Apparently he choked on his food.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Live with RxMuscle:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Cypionate said:


> Earlier this year at Arnold Classics 2017


 Apparently this was due to an upper respiratory infection.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

No way! can't believe it!  devastated.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> No way! can't believe it!  devastated.


 Proper mate. Its fcking awful.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Proper mate. Its fcking awful.


 Lost for words. I'm devastated and don't even know him, was watching a vlog of him just last week, fcuking hell, 1 bodybuilder I actually followed. damn


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Proper mate. Its fcking awful.


 I was hoping this was another hoax, but it is slowly turning into a reality, I was only watching and Instagram post of him and Josh Lenowicz training from yesterday and they both looked in good spirits with a proper bromance going on. If it was true I was right or wrongly hoping it was not a bodybuilding lifestyle related death as you know it will be demonized again. truly shocking if this does turn out to be 100% true.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Cant believe it...I didnt know him but f**k im ****in saddened. This big guy motived me as f**k, look so funny and very nice with good mentality throught the vids and snaps etc...

Rest in peace big country. We have, us, now to grow like never to pay tribute to you. Much love. Best thoughts and condolences to his family and loved ones.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

f**k


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> Lost for words. I'm devastated and don't even know him, was watching a vlog of him just last week, fcuking hell, 1 bodybuilder I actually followed. damn


 Me too mate, made me feel really odd. I watch a lot of his stuff and he's a funny dude too, such a loss.



Mayzini said:


> I was hoping this was another hoax, but it is slowly turning into a reality, I was only watching and Instagram post of him and Josh Lenowicz training from yesterday and they both looked in good spirits with a proper bromance going on. If it was true I was right or wrongly hoping it was not a bodybuilding lifestyle related death as you know it will be demonized again. truly shocking if this does turn out to be 100% true.


 I thought it was at first until i saw RxMuscle.

Yea i saw the video too, health seemed fine so it looks like the reports of him choking are true, apparently Josh walked in on him and he was on the floor blue 



supertesty said:


> Cant believe it...I didnt know him but f**k im ****in saddened. This big guy motived me as f**k, look so funny and very nice with good mentality throught the vids and snaps etc...
> 
> Rest in peace big country. We have, us, now to grow like never to pay tribute to you. Much love. Best thoughts and condolences to his family and loved ones.


 Devastating isnt it mate?! His family and friends must be in bits.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Me too mate, made me feel really odd. I watch a lot of his stuff and he's a funny dude too, such a loss.


 Yeah, he was a real personality. probably the strongest bodybuilder around too? favourite training footage of his, have to be this workout,

he was balls to the wall.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> Yeah, he was a real personality. probably the strongest bodybuilder around too? favourite training footage of his, have to be this workout,
> 
> he was balls to the wall.


 Completely agree mate. Some of his deadlifts videos used to make me ache just watching them!!

He was a savage in the gym and will leave a massive hole in the bodybuilding community.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/aaron.singerman/posts/10159351406045089?pnref=story

More details on it by his boss at RedCon1. Bit shook tbf!


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

truly shocked and chocking on his food, ( if true) seems like a horrendous way to go. RIP BIG COUNTRY


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=174618111&page=2

Post #44

Just read this on another forum!

Palumbo saying Josh Lenartowicz found him choking on food in his apartment

He took a massive shot of peptides/Insulin and passed out/choked on his food midmeal.

Drop in blood sugar.

Friend of his told my client who informed me earlier this morning.

He was apparently up to 30+ iu of humalog per meal.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sparkey said:


> https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=174618111&page=2
> 
> Post #44
> 
> ...


 that forum?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/aaron.singerman/posts/10159351406045089


----------



## NHunTeR (Aug 23, 2015)

Reports now saying he choked due to passing out from a massive insulin shot before his meal.

Tragic doesn't even cut it.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

I heard he's had a nasty respiratory infection in the past and struggled with breathing since. It makes sense to me if you hear how he speaks, kinda wheezy. I would believe it if someone told me he choked on food and I'm pretty sure that's what people are saying now. No doubt the mainstream media will plaster his death with steroid related non-sense and blame it on the sport of bodybuilding.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Savage Lifter said:


> I heard he's had a nasty respiratory infection in the past and struggled with breathing since. It makes sense to me if you hear how he speaks, kinda wheezy. I would believe it if someone told me he choked on food and I'm pretty sure that's what people are saying now. No doubt the mainstream media will plaster his death with steroid related non-sense and blame it on the sport of bodybuilding.


 Things like he has gone hypo while eating his meal is already on rounds mate.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Things like he has gone hypo while eating his meal is already on rounds mate.


 Well if he was eating his meal, he wouldn't have gone hypo :lol: so there goes that bullshit theory


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Savage Lifter said:


> Well if he was eating his meal, he wouldn't have gone hypo :lol: so there goes that bullshit theory


 Body might metabolizes the glucose at a different rate at different times in a day. Who knows. I mean there are so many aspects with Slin, it's not always the case of how many carbs per IU of slin as advocated generally.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Savage Lifter said:


> Well if he was eating his meal, he wouldn't have gone hypo :lol: so there goes that bullshit theory


 No. He could have had an insulin use related reduced level of consciousness at the point he started eating. It sounds fairly likely the insulin use was a contributing factor to me but none of us can know for sure.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> No. He could have had an insulin use related reduced level of consciousness at the point he started eating. It sounds fairly likely the insulin use was a contributing factor to me but none of us can know for sure.


 Possibly but these guys have been doing slin for a long time. The odds would be similar if not lower for him to go hypo than a diabetic to go hypo. Unless dallas drastically changed his slin protocol or really f**ked up, I find it hard to believe it was slin related. Think about it, if he's using the same protocol as always and tracking every single little bit of macro he eats, timings, drugs etc. The chances of him fu**ing up with slin would be very very low. The only explaination I will accept is one where we can blame aliens and not Dallas :lol: .


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Savage Lifter said:


> Possibly but these guys have been doing slin for a long time. The odds would be similar if not lower for him to go hypo than a diabetic to go hypo. Unless dallas drastically changed his slin protocol or really f**ked up, I find it hard to believe it was slin related. Think about it, if he's using the same protocol as always and tracking every single little bit of macro he eats, timings, drugs etc. The chances of him fu**ing up with slin would be very very low. The only explaination I will accept is one where we can blame aliens and not Dallas :lol: .


 You're making a lot of assumptions there. Amongst other things the doses could well be very different to those used by an insulin dependent diabetic.

Speculating isn't going to achieve anything but I think anyone convincing themselves that insulin definitely wasn't a factor are kidding themselves.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jesus Christ! Josh mentions Insulin on the 911 call and all of a sudden its Insulin that makes him choke? Are people deluded or do they not know how Insulin works.

He choked on a bit of food, it's not uncommon.

Had this have been a heart attack I would understand the people questioning whether PED's had a part to play but they don't and neither does Insulin here.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> You're making a lot of assumptions there. Amongst other things the doses could well be very different to those used by an insulin dependent diabetic.
> 
> Speculating isn't going to achieve anything but I think anyone convincing themselves that insulin definitely wasn't a factor are kidding themselves.


 I know the doses are most likely far different/higher than diabetic people but how many diabetic people track everything as much as pro bodybuilders? Every gear dosage, every slin IU, every gram of carbs and meal timings etc. I just find it hard to believe that slin has something do with it if his slin protocol hasn't changed and he isn't close to death from ridiculously high dosages every time he uses slin.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Jesus Christ! Josh mentions Insulin on the 911 call and all of a sudden its Insulin that makes him choke? Are people deluded or do they not know how Insulin works.
> 
> He choked on a bit of food, it's not uncommon.
> 
> Had this have been a heart attack I would understand the people questioning whether PED's had a part to play but they don't and neither does Insulin here.


 First thing people do in a situation like that is assume the worst and give all the information they can that could help so anyone would mention slin on the phone. Has it been confirmed that nothing else made the choking more likely, no drug usage, health problems etc?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Savage Lifter said:


> First thing people do in a situation like that is assume the worst and give all the information they can that could help so anyone would mention slin on the phone. Has it been confirmed that nothing else made the choking more likely, no drug usage, health problems etc?


 Nah mate, literally just freak accident. I cant see how any drug use would affect your ability to swallow food.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate, literally just freak accident. I cant see how any drug use would affect your ability to swallow food.


 I can't either.


----------

